# No such file or directory snapshot corrupt



## ccc (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi

I try to update the ports tree on my freeBSD 7.2 and I getting these errors:
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch extract
tar: Damaged tar archive: Invalid argument
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive: Invalid argument
tar: Retrying...
tar: Damaged tar archive: Invalid argument
tar: Retrying...
done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... gunzip: can't stat: snap/2bafbd0d8edc7a7cfa7e19833986ae4032f82006fd0d65cba9c4a75b432b5c8e: No such file or directory
snapshot corrupt.
```

I've already tried the following:
	
	



```
# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap  
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# mkdir /var/db/portsnap

# portsnap fetch extract
```
 but it doesn't help.


----------



## ccc (Apr 30, 2010)

Strange, I've tried today again and now it seems to work.


----------

